# Sulphur water monitor



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just seen on of these on youtube. 
How do these differ from standard water monitors? 
Are they a different locality?


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sulphur*



lawrencet1988 said:


> Just seen on of these on youtube.
> How do these differ from standard water monitors?
> Are they a different locality?


There actually a recesive morph prehistoric pets (the USA one) have proved by producing a 100%het and breeding it with a visual sulphur. this and a bell phase lace monitor are my dream pets

god i wish i had loads of money and australia would export animals :censor::lol2:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

They get bigger than normal salvators as well as just looking different, I knew someone who had a juvenile I think he sold it though : victory:


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no way. want expecting that. cheers guys!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> They get bigger than normal salvators as well as just looking different, I knew someone who had a juvenile I think he sold it though : victory:


They get as big as most normal coloured salvators in the pet trade :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> They get as big as most normal coloured salvators in the pet trade :2thumb:


I swear you were the one who told me they get bigger, you had your friend over at cybersalvator ID a mates Sulphur remember : victory:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Sulphurs do get quite large indeed but I would not say they are larger than some of the other salvators available in the trade. If I remember the Sri Lankan salvator holds the record for recorded length, there will be large salvators across certain localities. Going back to the sulphur this animal is a bit of a mystery because apart from the trappers/dealers out of indo, no body seems to know the correct location of these animals.
What I have been told though is they are found near quite fast flowing water but how true this is who knows for sure.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

NightGecko said:


> I swear you were the one who told me they get bigger, you had your friend over at cybersalvator ID a mates Sulphur remember : victory:


 
I got a positive id for you but never mentioned they got bigger , same size as most in the pet trade but your mates was a true Sulpher : victory:


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> I got a positive id for you but never mentioned they got bigger , same size as most in the pet trade but your mates was a true Sulpher : victory:


Hmm, it must have been a comment I read over on cybersalvator then I don't know why I remembered it to be you. I seem to remember it said 'these guys get BIG' which I just assumed as bigger than a normal salvator, perhaps that was just a general 'water monitors get big' though.

Either way I know they are worth a fair bit (2-3k I have even heard?)

This guy picked his up as a 'rather pretty salvator' for £150 :lol2:


----------



## Tameyourself (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is my friend's sulfer "Sultan"


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Tameyourself said:


> Here is my friend's sulfer "Sultan"
> image
> image


How big is that enclosure?


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey There guy's,

Just to let everyone know. We have now obtained the Cites to import the Sulpher's from Prehistoric.


They are very limited availability however.

Thank you.


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

TheReptileRoom said:


> Hey There guy's,
> 
> Just to let everyone know. We have now obtained the Cites to import the Sulpher's from Prehistoric.
> 
> ...


Why are you importing them from prehistoric pets, i bred them myself this year and i have another clutch due to hatch in february. Unless they have dropped their prices considerably mine are still a lot cheaper.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

TEG said:


> Why are you importing them from prehistoric pets, i bred them myself this year and i have another clutch due to hatch in february. Unless they have dropped their prices considerably mine are still a lot cheaper.


 
Seems like a sensible alternative and probably cheaper than getting them from prehistoric pets


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

TEG said:


> Why are you importing them from prehistoric pets, i bred them myself this year and i have another clutch due to hatch in february. Unless they have dropped their prices considerably mine are still a lot cheaper.


and best of all... you know exactly how the adults have been kept and get to meet the breeder... a massive plus in my book :2thumb:


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

TEG said:


> Why are you importing them from prehistoric pets, i bred them myself this year and i have another clutch due to hatch in february. Unless they have dropped their prices considerably mine are still a lot cheaper.


And your little babies are adorable too Tim. The little one we got off you is growing great and plumping up just nicely.










I should get some updated photos and a current weight on her for you soon.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Kaouthia said:


> And your little babies are adorable too Tim. The little one we got off you is growing great and plumping up just nicely.
> 
> image
> 
> I should get some updated photos and a current weight on her for you soon.


Two words MORE PICCIES :lol2:... erm three words MORE PICCIES... plz


----------

